# Planaria!!! the sperm which plagues my aquarium



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

So I did what every warned against and overfeed the jiblets out of my crs. In my defense though it was to impress some friends that came over. "i sill can't see any..just dump everything in"

I noticed a week ago I had planaria and I'm curious as what I can do about it, either with chems or natural way?

Keep in mind i have crs in the tank so i cannot drump a load of chems. I understand "noplanaria" will kill them along with my large snail population.??

Any idea where i might be able to pick that up?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

What does sperm have to do with anything???

Can't you just add something that eats the planaria?


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

If only very few you can just pick them out. If there are many you may need to reset up your tank.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

everyday i will find 1 or 2 planaria on the aquarium glass which i do try to pick out. I have also stopped feeding all together. They are currently small about 2-3mm.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just stop feeding, and they will decrease.

I feed my shrimp once a week, and see the occasional Planaria (maybe 2-3 every other day).

I see many more copepods, however.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have some Safe-guard dewormer for dogs and this stuff really works.
However, you must watch the quantity you put in. After about two doses all of them disappeared.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> I have some Safe-guard dewormer for dogs and this stuff really works.
> However, you must watch the quantity you put in. After about two doses all of them disappeared.


Would you like to sell the rest?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can also try Praziquantel - it's shrimp safe, and it will kill many worms, including planarians.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*FENBENDAZOLE treatment for Planaria and hydra*



CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Would you like to sell the rest?


Yeah not a problem. This package came with 3 individual packs of 20 grams if I remember correctly. It was like a contingency thing cuz i didn't have a clue of how to deal with planaria. I'll post these up for sale once I return (I'm outa town right now).

p.s. what doesn't kill them makes them stronger


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

[email protected] the title of this thread

Cut back on feeding and do frequent water changes. Your shrimp can survive with one or two small feedings a week until this problem is solved. I've also found that regular aquarium salt dosing does the trick.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I actually like the planaria. Am I alone in this?


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

There is a product called 'Flatworm Exit'; retails for around 25 bucks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I actually like the planaria. Am I alone in this?


Most likely...haha cuz they are know to attack baby shrimps, while this thread is posted by a shrimp breeder


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> [email protected] the title of this thread
> 
> Cut back on feeding and do frequent water changes. Your shrimp can survive with one or two small feedings a week until this problem is solved. I've also found that regular aquarium salt dosing does the trick.


How much salt do you put in? I'm not sure how much salt the plants can take. I have vals, java moss, hygros, etc.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> Most likely...haha cuz they are know to attack baby shrimps, while this thread is posted by a shrimp breeder


They aren't doing a very good job with my shrimp, the RCS I have are so out of control that I often use them as feeders.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I just have to say that the title of this thread made me laugh.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

can anybody post whats planaria look like?


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

http://www.google.ca/images?client=...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CC8QsAQwAw&biw=1279&bih=621


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I just notice these little planaria in my shrimp tank too 

There's probably 50+ in the tank 

Gonna cut down on the feeding to once a week and see what happens.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

just feed less like twice a week. I had that problem from the beginning but everytime I do water change I siphon them.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Could I run them over with my glass cleaner?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Could I run them over with my glass cleaner?


NONONO! That will stimulate asexual reproduction. haha
you'll be seeing an exponential growth in planaria colony. They pretty much grow into a new worm from any fragments of the original one.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> NONONO! That will stimulate asexual reproduction. haha
> you'll be seeing an exponential growth in planaria colony. They pretty much grow into a new worm from any fragments of the original one.


Thanks for the heads up on that one 

I'll just feed once a week and see what happens.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I finally gave up and just restarted my tank.

Washed it with hot water.

Used my new amazonian soil sub and kept the plants in ice water for a few hours.

bye bye planaria.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Didn't end up going away?

I didn't feed my shrimps for a week and most of the planaria is gone


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Make sure you killed eggs lol and watch the feeding. Don't forget fenbendzol is waiting for you


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Make sure you killed eggs lol and watch the feeding. Don't forget fenbendzol is waiting for you


EGGS!  I didn't notice but that huge population has gone down and I'm seeing baby shrimps around now but some patches of algae on the glass I'm not willing to clean yet just incase I run over the planaria.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> EGGS!  I didn't notice but that huge population has gone down and I'm seeing baby shrimps around now but some patches of algae on the glass I'm not willing to clean yet just incase I run over the planaria.


JUST BUY ANY AQUARIUM MAG-NET CLEANER WILL DO THE JOB
LIKE THIS


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I finally gave up and just restarted my tank.
> 
> Washed it with hot water.
> 
> ...


Did you try prazipro?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> JUST BUY ANY AQUARIUM MAG-NET CLEANER WILL DO THE JOB
> LIKE THIS


Yep I got one of those but according to Beijing08, if I run any planaria over that will stimulate asexual reproduction


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Yep I got one of those but according to Beijing08, if I run any planaria over that will stimulate asexual reproduction


I thought algae in the glass is the issue here. yeah I know and dnt ever squeeze or cut the planaria coz it will multiply more. siphon is the best option.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

and if you have fish in your other aquarium. also you can culture the planaria and make them food for your fish.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> and if you have fish in your other aquarium. also you can culture the planaria and make them food for your fish.


I see my guppies try to eat it, but they always spit it back out... what fish are known to eat planaria?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Dewormer
Dewormer
Dewormer.


----------

